# Russian tree climbing gaffs



## inventtis (May 15, 2014)

I saw a pair of Russian tree climbing gaffs on ebay that had 2 spikes, where all the rest of the gaffs that I've seen have 1. The gaffs and belt is priced attractively for something that I would rarely use compared to everything else. I've never climbed, but I was wondering if this design would be better or worse, what is your opinion?


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 15, 2014)

looks like junk hate to try to gaff in to a hard wood


----------



## Peter.s (May 15, 2014)

wouldn't mind giving em a try but I am sure if they were better they would be more mainstream.


----------



## inventtis (May 15, 2014)

The pads look like crap from the photo, but the design is definitely different, I have no idea if it is better. New designs happen all of the time, it doesn't mean they become successful. Made me wonder why the Russians would want 2 spikes instead of one or what advantage they would offer. The flats of the spikes are also turned 90 degrees and the spikes are also on the opposite side of the stirrup.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (May 15, 2014)

I kinda like the pads and straps but think the gaffs would break , would not be good for thin wood and any movement you make would make them slip out. With one gaff you can pivot a little, you need to. Like a bridge, it something can't give, it will break.

I think they know they will break, that is why there are so many extras.

Those spikes look they are for square wood.


----------



## inventtis (May 15, 2014)

With the stirrups reversed the bar wouldn't be digging into your leg, it would be trying to pull away from it. Made me wonder if the spike side of the stirrup would bend, but it looks to be reinforced with heavier gauge steel.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (May 15, 2014)

inventtis said:


> The pads look like crap from the photo, but the design is definitely different, I have no idea if it is better. New designs happen all of the time, it doesn't mean they become successful. Made me wonder why the Russians would want 2 spikes instead of one or what advantage they would offer. The flats of the spikes are also turned 90 degrees and the spikes are also on the opposite side of the stirrup.



Dude, uh, um, nice flooring. Why don't you put yer spikes on and walk on it then?

I think havind the stirrup on the wrong side is gonna hurt like hell everytime you take a plunge. Still I would like to try them.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 16, 2014)

Those things look evil.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 16, 2014)

I do like the pads tho!


----------



## inventtis (May 16, 2014)

I emailed the seller, he said that the design is new, about a year since release and he sent me some more photos.


----------



## ATH (May 16, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> Dude, uh, um, nice flooring. Why don't you put yer spikes on and walk on it then?
> .....


I thought the same thing. When I was working at a friends place once, he said "I bet your wife yells at you every you walk in the house with those". Got a good chuckle out of that and it has stuck with me ever since. Thought of it when I saw that.


----------



## RyKR (May 17, 2014)

My thoughts, but keep in mind I'm new and have very little time in gaffs.

1. I think that the straps are far too long.

2. Having two spikes in the tree may mean a lot of work getting them out if you've been leaning into them for awhile.

3. I do think that it would be easier on the ankles though. Two spikes wouldn't twist or pivot as much and having the stirrup on the outside means that you wouldn't be pounding the stirrup into your ankle every time you land your spike.


----------



## woodchuck357 (May 17, 2014)

The design is ancient, the only new thing is the two prongs. I made some in response to a post a while back(some one had found a pair in an old shed) and tried them. They are comfortable for me, others have tried them and didn't like them at all.
http://www.arboristsite.com/community/threads/what-kind-of-spikes-are-these.245796/#post-4548967
The straps need to be kept really snug to give you a good feeling of contact with the tree.


----------



## DR. P. Proteus (May 21, 2014)

I wonder how much outward pressure is exerted on the legs. Normal spikes pull knees together.

Looks downright nasty how they chomp into wood. It does look secure in means of not kicking/pivoting out like with just one gaff. But the bolts are inclined to torque which looks like they would loosen and be a problem, and also the torque could cause a gaff to snap.


----------



## tree MDS (May 21, 2014)

I don't know how they'd be in a tree, but they look like they could be handy for stomping on my competitor's necks. Just thinking out loud here.. or maybe I could pay someone to stomp on my neck for ever getting into this whole stupid ass tree thing in the first place...


----------



## inventtis (May 21, 2014)

tree MDS said:


> I don't know how they'd be in a tree, but they look like they could be handy for stomping on my competitor's necks. Just thinking out loud here.. or maybe I could pay someone to stomp on my neck for ever getting into this whole stupid ass tree thing in the first place...



Sounds positive, but I know the feeling, I just got out of a foreclosed property preservation business and it sucked ass. The best part was when I got to remove some trees, I actually made decent money every once in awhile.


----------



## Guran (May 28, 2014)

My first par of gaffs was something similar to these but with only one spike. I used them. Twice...... It was a nightmare to climb with. Constant pain in the calves. I bought a pair of Carbon Geckos after that. Some difference.....


----------



## Mr. Moonshine (Jun 5, 2014)

DR. P. Proteus said:


> I kinda like the pads and straps but think the gaffs would break , would not be good for thin wood and any movement you make would make them slip out. With one gaff you can pivot a little, you need to. Like a bridge, it something can't give, it will break.
> 
> I think they know they will break, that is why there are so many extras.
> 
> Those spikes look they are for square wood.



the extras are pole gaffs, i think these would be fun to try, but there must be a reason why every one uses single gaffs.


----------



## MasterBlaster (Jun 7, 2014)

Do not want! I'd really hate them on a skinny tree.


----------



## woodchuck357 (Jun 8, 2014)

I like the three loops on the vertical part of the gaffs. I think I'll add at least one more set on mine. I wouldn't buy a set, but may make a multi-pointed pair to check them out. I would put the spike parts on the inside of the attachment point to make them closer together. I think the spikes should be thicker, also.


----------

